# PC Sehr Langsam nach Neu Aufsetzen



## Trutahn-Erdogan (8. August 2009)

Hola.

Ich habe vor ein Paar Tagen meinen PC neu aufgesetzt .. Bisdato Keine Probleme, Doch jetzt wo ich wieder Internet habe, ist der PC SEHR (!) Langsam ..
Obwohl ich sogut wie nichts draufhabe, und vorher fast mein kompletter Speicher Voll war, lief er vorher SEHR viel Besser..

Weiß jemand woran das liegt? O_o


----------



## Animalm4st3r (8. August 2009)

Nicht Wirklich nenn uns mal ein paar daten deines PC's.


----------



## Trutahn-Erdogan (8. August 2009)

Ich nehm an das es an dem Nicht installierten Treiber der Grafikkarte Liegt, der Scheint nicht drauf zu sein ..

Ati Rage Pro AGP - Meine Grafikkarte, der Treiber lässt sich irgentwie nicht zum Download finden, oder Überseh ich hier was? Ein Link wäre Nett, Google hat leider auch nichts sinnvolles ergeben.

Btw: Die CD habe ich verlegt :/


----------



## Ceek (8. August 2009)

Was für ein Betriebssystem verwendest du denn? Für XP gibt es noch einen Treiber auf der AMD Seite Ich hoffe mal buffed zerschießt den Link nicht.


----------



## Trutahn-Erdogan (8. August 2009)

Geht nicht ..

Der Bildschirmtreiber ist nicht Kompatiebel mit dem Grafikarten Treiber ... ? O_o


----------



## Independent (8. August 2009)

Bitte um genaue Bezeichnung deiner Grafikkarte


----------



## Trutahn-Erdogan (8. August 2009)

Ayo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe nicht sonderlich Ahnung von PC's, Im Geräte-Manager steht jedenfalls ein dickes Ausrufezeichen an der Grafikkarte Dabei, Das Model Heißt wohl

ATI Technologies, Inc. 3D RAGE PRO AGP.

Dafür suche ich halt den Treiber, Den ich nach 2 Stunden suche leider immernoch nicht gefunden hab, Ich hoffe auf Eure Hilfe.

Mfg


----------



## EspCap (8. August 2009)

Japp, da ist noch kein Treiber dafür drauf.
Da fehlt aber irgendwie der Name GPU... Lad dir mal GPU-Z runter und poste am besten einen Screenshot davon.


----------



## Trutahn-Erdogan (8. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So.

Keine Ahnung was das zu Bedeuten hat, Aber ich warte einfach mal auf Neue ''Anweisungen''   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. August 2009)

Google ist zu beschäftig alle Daten neu einzusammeln und deswegen ist alles so langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (8. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Google ist zu beschäftig alle Daten neu einzusammeln und deswegen ist alles so langsam
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol habe ich gelacht^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trutahn-Erdogan (8. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Google ist zu beschäftig alle Daten neu einzusammeln und deswegen ist alles so langsam
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dir sei verziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

Ein Link wär Trozdem mal Toll, ist Langsam nervig Ohne die Treiber zu Surfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (8. August 2009)

laut deinem Screenshot würde ich dir Gratulieren.. du hast eine neue bisher unbekannte Grafikkarte entdeckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist deine Karte denn auf dem Mainboard als Chip oder hast du eine Steckkarte in die du deinen Monitor stöpselst? Wenn ich richtig liege, kann AGp sowohl Steckkarte als auch Chipsatz sein ( es muss nur auf den AGP-Bus oder so was zugreifen)


----------



## Trutahn-Erdogan (9. August 2009)

Ne, als Chip ... glaub ich :<

Ich suche halt den Treiber für die oben genannte Grafikkarte, hab sie aber bisher leider nicht gefunden :<


----------



## Independent (9. August 2009)

Sollte da nicht einfach ein Mainboard-Update helfen? Wird der Onboard nich automatisch erkannt? Boah...is schon lange her


----------



## Klos1 (9. August 2009)

Auf der ATI-Steite gibt es doch Treiber für XP und deiner Karte:

http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx

Unter Legacy (Discontinued) finden sich Treiber für nicht mehr unterstützte Produkte. Dort gibt es auch den Rage Pro. Wenn der nicht mehr geht, hast du Pech, dein Produkt ist einfach schon zu alt.


----------



## Trutahn-Erdogan (12. August 2009)

Neee ...

Geht auch nicht Q_q

Wenn ich WoW Starten will, steht da ''failed to find a suitable dispay device''

Was auch immer das Heißt, Zu alt kann sie auch nicht sein, da ich vorher auch WoW Spielen konnte ...

Ich weiß langsam echt nimmer woran es liegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw. Im Geräte Manager ist vor der besagten Grafikarte ein Ausrufezeichen, Unter anderem steht dort auch -> Das Gerät kann nicht gestartet werden. (Code 10)

Klicken Sie auf "Problembehandlung", um die Problembehandlung für dieses Gerät zu starten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (12. August 2009)

Ja, aber zuvor hattest du noch nen Treiber, welcher ging. Jetzt nicht mehr. Und du siehst ja selbst, daß sogar ATI das Ding nicht mehr supported. Von daher wird es mehr als schwer, hier noch irgendwo aus dem Netz nen funktionierenden Treiber aufzustellen.

Code10 heist in dem Fall einfach, der Treiber passt nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trutahn-Erdogan (12. August 2009)

Mh .. Oder anders Ausgedrückt, Ich muss mir eine Aktuellere Grafikkarte Kaufen? ^^


----------



## Klos1 (12. August 2009)

Wäre jetzt mein Vorschlag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder eben weitersuchen, aber da hätte ich jetzt nicht den Nerv dafür.


----------



## Trutahn-Erdogan (12. August 2009)

Hab ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, Was solls, Wenn die 98er Karte schon für WoW reicht, werd ich da schon was für wenig Geld auftreiben können, was dann für WoW reicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke trozdem für eure Hilfe !


----------



## Asoriel (12. August 2009)

Die Rage-Karten sind steinalt. Wenn du es mit der Karte ausgehalten hast zu spielen, dann wird eine vom Schlag einer HD3650 ein Traum für dich sein.

Was ist denn sonst verbaut? Sonst können wir schlecht einschätzen, was sich lohnt.


----------



## poTTo (12. August 2009)

evtl. hilft dir der link noch bei der alten rage weiter  >> http://www.geocities.com/ziyadhosein/rprow2k.htm


----------



## Trutahn-Erdogan (13. August 2009)

Nicht wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (13. August 2009)

Hab kürzlich auch nochmal alles abgegrast, nach so nen Treiber. Aber so leid es mir tut, meine Mühe war leider vergebens.


----------

